
Freework – Time Tracking for freelancers - BenBach
https://www.freework.com
======
BenBach
Hi,

Co-Founder here :-)

We are happy about any feedback. Feel free to post your suggestions and ideas.

Finally we made it! Our first version is now available in the Apple App Store
and Google Play Store.

 __* Description Freework is the simplest and most convenient way to keep
track of your daily work – engineered for every freelancer in mind. With
Freework you can log your time on the go. Our time tracking tool is free to
download, and your one-stop solution to keeping tabs on the most valuable part
of your business: you.

 __* Features – Track time and working hours Time logging should be simple, so
we made it so. Simply hit the start button to start the timer and stop the
task once your done – works on every device. Find out what projects,
activities, and clients you spend your time on. Better time management starts
with knowing how you spend each second.

– Manage Client Create your clients in just 3 steps. Select your client-name
and address directly from our database, and choose your hourly rate through a
simple creation process. Log and store information which may be used to
increase client satisfaction. You can access all your client data at any time.

– Business Cockpit The Freework overview provides everything you need to run
your freelancer business with ease. Check your daily stats, total tracked time
and total logged earnings in one simple view. Deliver your timesheets at the
touch of screen. Choose which tasks goes into each report, select the file
format, and export!

 __* But wait, there is more in our pipeline... The following products /
services/ features are in the works # Slackbot # Mac-App # Invoicing

Give it a try and let us know if you have any issues, suggestions or ideas for
improvement!

Thank you, Ben

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
BenBach
Makes sense. Thanks for the hint. I will check the guidelines and might do a
'Show HN' post tomorrow

~~~
BenBach
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15617243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15617243)

:-)

